

Fluent Selenium (FluentLenium) - jblemee
https://github.com/MathildeLemee/FluentLenium
FluentLenium is a framework which provide help when writting Selenium Web Driver test with jUnit. You can use the framework of assertion you want, classical jUnit assertions, hamcrest or as in the following examples fest-assert.
======
Maylinne
Thanks !

